# What's this instrument?



## Divico (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi, 
does someone now whats making this weird sounds in the background of the track?
Is it the bagpipe being "pumped up" ?


----------



## Miriam (Nov 11, 2019)

Divico said:


> Hi,
> does someone now whats making this weird sounds in the background of the track?
> Is it the bagpipe being "pumped up" ?



I interviewed the Music Editor of the Tolkien Trilogies last week. I'll try and ask him for you.


----------



## Divico (Nov 11, 2019)

Miriam said:


> I interviewed the Music Editor of the Tolkien Trilogies last week. I'll try and ask him for you.


Wow. Thank you


----------



## TGV (Nov 11, 2019)

While awaiting that answer, this might give a clue: http://www.musicoflotr.com/2011/12/plan-9-interview.html. It says:

Flowers For Rosie is another Celtic type piece using the same band lineup: Hurdy Gurdy, Rommel Pot, Jaw Harp, Bodhran, Fiddle, Whistles and Indian Harmonium.

So I guess it's the rommel pot ().


----------



## Divico (Nov 11, 2019)

TGV said:


> While awaiting that answer, this might give a clue: http://www.musicoflotr.com/2011/12/plan-9-interview.html. It says:
> 
> Flowers For Rosie is another Celtic type piece using the same band lineup: Hurdy Gurdy, Rommel Pot, Jaw Harp, Bodhran, Fiddle, Whistles and Indian Harmonium.
> 
> So I guess it's the rommel pot ().



Thats it! Thanks. Such a strange instrument ...


----------



## Rob (Nov 11, 2019)

is it vaguely like the cuica?


----------



## Miriam (Nov 11, 2019)

Divico said:


> Wow. Thank you


My pleasure.


----------



## Henu (Nov 11, 2019)

Rob said:


> is it vaguely like the cuica?



My thoughts exactly. It's so goddamn weird and fascinating how you can go to completely different location in the world and find an ancient musical instrument resembling another one from completely different place. The power of music is universal! <3


----------

